# My squirrel house got overrun by bees!



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Neighbor turned me in for having those "vicious" bees. So, after fighting city hall, guess who lost? I did. So, no bees. Well, I decided to get into squirrels. Built me a squirrel house and guess what happened? An awesome black swarm of honeybees moved in! Do you think I did the right thing putting lemmongrass and 6 frames in there? I was told squirrels are real fond of lemmongrass oil! ;-)










Also, thought I'd show off my trees. I grow avacado, olives, lemmons, pineapples, oranges, etc all year long. I have a grow light in my garage to overwinter my plants. Now, lets see who can spot the beehive I'm not allowed to have...










I said it once and I'll say it again... My favorite part of beekeeping is just watching them come and go.


My hive last year in the back:


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

budster said:


> Neighbor turned me in for having those "vicious" bees. So, after fighting city hall, guess who lost? I did. So, no bees. Well, I decided to get into squirrels. Built me a squirrel house and guess what happened? An awesome black swarm of honeybees moved in! Do you think I did the right thing putting lemmongrass and 6 frames in there? I was told squirrels are real fond of lemmongrass oil! ;-)


Budster, lol, good sense of humor! lol


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Didn't really do it as a humorous thing. I'd call it a "workaround"...


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

budster said:


> Didn't really do it as a humorous thing. I'd call it a "workaround"...


Awful big box for squrills, isn't it? That's funny, just don't let the guy next door see you climbing the tree in your beesuit.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

I think a the squirrels house should be several stories tall as well.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*All you need is*

Two wheels and a handle and that hive looks like a trash dumpster!

Or you could put your hive in a big rolloff dumpster like Whozit in Kalifornia.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

I seriously considered a "doghouse" disguise, believe it or not.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ya gotta do what ya gotta do

Dave


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

They've got a mind of their own, those darn bees. In holes in walls, in meter boxes, and now a squirrel house. You just can't predict it.

May I suggest you check it periodically, because excess weight could damage that tree limb.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Your photos gives some "ideas"; like diguising an OB. hive under a "Weber grill" cover. Thanks.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

The entrance to my OB hive goes through a bird house attached to the side of the house.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

I like the story of the guy who had the garden shed full of hives that was missing a couple of strips of weather boards at the top. I guess sky lights would be an option.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

"The entrance to my OB hive goes through a bird house attached to the side of the house."

Now theres an idea I like. I considered a dryer outlet earlier this year when I was scheming.


----------



## JonEdangerousli (May 8, 2007)

A more extreme method would be to move to Georgia, where governmental entities are prohibited by state law from, er, prohibiting you from keeping bees.


----------

